# Windows Server 2003 VPN Server Einrichten



## Eminem21 (10. September 2008)

Guten Tag,

Ich möchte mit ein paar Kollegen ein VPN Server aufsetzen was auch kein Problem war, der VPN
Server funktioniert tadellos und jeder der ein Zugang hat kann sich mit dem VPN Server Verbinden.

Der VPN Server wird auf Windows Server 2003 betrieben.

Wir möchte diesen VPN Server als LAN Schnittstelle für Spiele nutzen,
die unter LAN gespielt werden können, ich weiß das man Hamachi benutzen kann für sowas, nur dieses Tool macht mir persönlich zu viele Probleme und deshalb habe ich mich zur richtigen VPN Server Einrichtung endschieden.

Ich bin direkt im LAN verbunden mit dem Server nur die anderen Kollegen müssen sich über das Internet verbinden, das auch keine Probleme macht wie gesagt, allerdings ist es so, wenn ich ein Spiele Server eröffne, sehe ich ihn ohne Probleme, aber leider sehen die Kollegen den Server überhaupt nicht, ich weiß das dieses Spiel oder generell alle Spiele im LAN ein Rundschreiben raus schicken, der bei mir ankommt nur bei den Kollegen nicht.

Wie muss ich das VPN einstellen das es fast so Reagiert wie eine Richtige LAN Verbindung, oder wie kann ich dieses Problem Generell im Griff bekommen?

Ich habe ein Router dazwischen und habe im Server nur eine Netzwerkkarte eingebaut, ich habe gelesen das man Zwei Netzwerkkarten benötigt für ein VPN, stimmt das?


Ich Wäre euch sehr dankbar für ein paar Problem Lösungen.

Mfg
Eminem21


----------



## Eminem21 (11. September 2008)

Hat den keiner ein Tipp oder Lösung für mich?


Mfg
eminem


----------



## zeroize (12. September 2008)

Kannst du bitte ein paar mehr Details über deine Serverkonfiguration schreiben, z.B. VPN-Typ, Verschlüsselung, Spiele die gespielt werden sollen, etc.


----------



## Eminem21 (12. September 2008)

Oh Sorry Natürlich

Also ich habe den VPN Server auf Win2003 Server aufgezogen, 
und zwar über das: 

*Start/Verwaltung = Routing und RAS*
darauf hin bin ich einfach die schritte durch gegangen die angezeigt wurden sind, 
Ich Verbinde mich auf dem Server mit dem Protokoll PPTP, IP Bereich habe ich auch festgelegt.

Ports sind alle Geöffnet die notwendig sind, und habe die IP Adressen zugewiesen zum Router, also ich lasse alle Meine Rechner/Server nicht über DHCP laufen.

Desweiteren habe ich die Firewall (aus Testzwecken) abgeschaltet,
vorher hatte ich die VPN Verbindung unter XP, leider erlaubt XP nur ein Client und das reicht nicht, aber dazu muss ich sagen das ich bzw. mein Kollege mich sehen konnte im Spiel allerdings wenn er versucht hat zu verbinden kam nach ein paar Sekunden (Verbindung konnte nicht hergestellt werden)

Das Spiel was wir unter LAN zum Laufen bekommen wollen ist:
*Company Of Heroes - Opposing Fronts Gepatcht bis v2202*,

wie bereits erwähnt bin ich im Netzwerk und die Kollegen über Internet, unter XP konnten wir uns sehen nur jetzt unter Win2003 Server nicht mehr, die Verbindung zum Server ist Perfekt und funktioniert somit reibungslos.

Ich habe gelesen das man Zwei Netzwerkkarten benötigt um eine VPN Verbindung korrekt aufbauen zu können stimmt den das?

PS. Wir haben mal ein anderes Spiel getestet und zwar Supreme Commander, da hat man die Möglichkeit über IP zu verbinden, und wir aus testzwecken die zugewiesenden IPs genommen die uns die VPN/RAS eingeteilt hat, es funktioniert, mit dem Netzwerk sind wir auf jeden Fall verbunden, nur wir können uns bei allen Spielen in der Lobby nicht sehen.

*Wir haben jetzt getestet:*
•	Company Of Heroes - Opposing Fronts
•	Titan Quest
•	Supreme Commander  


Mfg
eminem


----------



## Eminem21 (16. September 2008)

Hat den keiner eine Idee?


----------



## AnubisKaNi (9. Oktober 2008)

Les dir mal das hier durch und denn geht auch alles 

http://www.educheck.de/pdf/Step_by_Step_VPN_deutsch.pdf

lg Anubis


----------

